
POSIX Make - susam
https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/make.html
======
Porthos9K
2018 edition:
[https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/](https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/)

